# Arizona Elk unit



## aejmoore (Sep 19, 2005)

What is the best unit for trophy Arizona elk? I would like to start accumulating preference points now, knowing it might take ten years to draw a tag from the best unit for a trophy elk tag.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Have you looked at the draw odds yet? Yes, you might draw in ten years, you may draw in one. You are a lot more likely to draw within 10 years if you are a resident, but being a non-resident it may be closer to 20or more considering more and more have max points each year. Arizona has a very low cap of non-resident hunters which receive tags, which works against you. Of course you'll have a better chance if you're willing to do any archery hunt or late hunt.

Also, Arizona does bonus points, not preference points. This means max points are not given absolute preference, anyone can draw, but points help you a lot. You could draw first year, but its probably not going to happen. You can apply for just the point without the chance of being picked, which would probably be a good route if you are willing to wait for a quality unit.

If you're feeling lucky, the units in the northwest part of the state are known as some of the best elk hunting in the country. 10 is pretty famous for big bulls, as are 9 and the different 3's. The units around these are also good, but don't always put out 400 inch bulls like the others, though are certainly capable of monsters.

This is just from readily available info on the net that I have read over the years. I've never hunted in AZ, but am in the same boat as you and I hope to do so in the future.


----------



## aejmoore (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I want to start now so in the future I might get a chance for one of those 400 inch bulls


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I would look into other options along with Arizona, there are some pretty good hunts that take a lot fewer points and years.


----------

